# Blasting/Painting in/near Michigan



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a place that will blast and paint my steel plow? I'm in Michigan but if the price is right, will drive if needed. Thanks


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Where in MI are you?


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

HereToLearn said:


> Can anyone recommend a place that will blast and paint my steel plow? I'm in Michigan but if the price is right, will drive if needed. Thanks


I'll get back with you,i have a buddy that does it...


----------



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm in the Flint area. Between Saginaw and Pontiac. Driving time to get this done wouldn't really bother me


----------



## REED384 (Nov 17, 2002)

let me check i think i canm get it done in lansing.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

HereToLearn said:


> I'm in the Flint area. Between Saginaw and Pontiac. Driving time to get this done wouldn't really bother me


OK here is your info: he does sand blasting and painting

517-223-7258 his name is Tim ,he does all sorts of blasting for heavy equipment and he will take care of you...


----------



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks a lot, I will get in touch with him. If anyone else has any contacts, I wouldn't mind checking those out too. I love this website.


----------

